# Seriously Big Bite



## jaretwaggoner (Feb 2, 2007)

hey guys, i got home from work today to notice that one of my red bellies was at the top of my tank, which is a little unsual for mine. as i approached my tank i noticed that the largest of the three had a very huge chunk missing from the back lower portion of his body. in amazment he is still alive, he is still able to swim but seems to struggle a little. he doesn't hang around the others, obviously. i'm pretty sure he won't make it through the night if i don't intervene, but by chance is there anything that you think i could do to to save him, is it even possible at this point or should i just do nothing?? any assistance would be very much appreciated. i attached some photos his wounds


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I personally would put him out of his misery. He could by some miracle live but I have my doubts.


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

Damn! Piranha filets for dinner tonight son!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow, that really is unfortunate. I would highly doubt it that you could rescue him. Those are some big ass bite marks.


----------



## jaretwaggoner (Feb 2, 2007)

Murphy18 said:


> Wow, that really is unfortunate. I would highly doubt it that you could rescue him. Those are some big ass bite marks.


 tell me about it, i was speechless when i got home. he barely acts like it bothers him. but yeah they are deep. i don't even know what happened. i figured they would have attacked my pleco before one of there own.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

What size tank they in? You feedin them well and stuff?


----------



## jaretwaggoner (Feb 2, 2007)

there in a 55 gal, yeah i feed them chunks of catfish fillets every day, i try to keep them well fed so they don't eat my pleco


----------



## jaretwaggoner (Feb 2, 2007)

sad news, he just died, he put up a good fight, but the damage had been done.


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

goodnight sweet prince.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I have had that happen with 3 of mine before, poor guy.. Well cut you in half and see how long you last. He wont last long, maybe if he gets treated and you get lucky, but hes pretty much gone if you havent done anything by now.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

sorry about the loss man.


----------



## Piro (Dec 1, 2008)

jdubz said:


> there in a 55 gal, yeah i feed them chunks of catfish fillets every day, i try to keep them well fed so they don't eat my pleco


Have you also tested your water, bad water conditions can cause agression too.

grtz


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, that was one hell of an injury.
Sucks to see that.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

that does suck those are deep bite wounds ouch, you should open him/her up and see if you can determine if it was a him or her.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

and a 55g is way to small for that size fish...and you have more than one in there to??


----------



## sandman503 (Feb 10, 2009)

as you all know when raising baby piranhas they like to eat each other. when one of my 3 were a baby he got munched on pretty bad, i moved him to a different tank to heal and he survived. of the 6 i started with he is one of the 3 that have survived he is a runt compared to the other two and is missing his bottom tail fins, they never grew back but he is far more brave then the other two.


----------

